# Color Options for MaxAmps.com Race Edition LiPos



## brandonwilcox (Sep 10, 2008)

MaxAmps.com now offers colored wraps for our Race Edition LiPos. 8 different colors are available at no additional charge. Let me know what you guys think and check them out when you get a chance. Let us know if you want additional colors.

http://www.maxamps.com/

Thanks,

Brandon Wilcox
[email protected]
















​


----------



## FLYING5 (Nov 13, 2006)

when is maxamps coming oout with a race single cell pack?


----------



## brandonwilcox (Sep 10, 2008)

FLYING5 said:


> when is maxamps coming oout with a race single cell pack?


What size are you looking for? What vehicle would you be running it in?


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

FLYING5 said:


> when is maxamps coming oout with a *race* single cell pack?


Never.

The fact that they would even ask this question should tell you that.


brandonwilcox said:


> What size are you looking for? What vehicle would you be running it in?


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

ta_man said:


> Never.
> 
> The fact that they would even ask this question should tell you that.


Color cordination is good for a tenth, minimum.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

sportpak said:


> Color cordination is good for a tenth, minimum.


Is that why people like blue stuff? I never would have guessed.


----------

